# Name in Mac OS X terminal?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

How do you make it show this:

[email protected] Pro-#
or
[email protected] Pro-$

Right now it shows:

computer-4:~name$

Anyone know how to do this? I don't like it lol


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is actually possible, I don't know Macs and someone could possibly help you with that. Looking at every screenshot of terminal for OSX shows it like the way you have it. The way you're asking about is the way that Linux shows terminal.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have your user named as "computer-4"? Go in to system prefs/accounts and edit your users "full name" mine is "Trenton" and when i open finder I see my home folder titled "trentjame" (so my terminal displays "Trenton:~ trentjame$")

thats the official account name wich is sort of complicated to change...you can google how to for instructions...a better way would be to just create a new account, name it whatever you want and start using that. then you can easily edit the "fullname" anytime you want.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Do you have your user named as "computer-4"? Go in to system prefs/accounts and edit your users "full name" mine is "Trenton" and when i open finder I see my home folder titled "trentjame" (so my terminal displays "Trenton:~ trentjame$")
> 
> thats the official account name wich is sort of complicated to change...you can google how to for instructions...a better way would be to just create a new account, name it whatever you want and start using that. then you can easily edit the "fullname" anytime you want.


Nah my full name shows my first and last and my home folder (the permanent one) is just Aaron


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

someones using the computer at the library for pr0n lol


----------

